# visualizer for system audio or internet radio!?



## ianpullens (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm looking for a visualizer for the OS X system audio or internet radio from a browser like safari or firefox.

I really Like the new visualizer in the latest itunes update... but I only listen to  my itunes half the time I listen to music... I spend a great deal of time on last.fm and pandora.

is there some sort of screensaver out there what will react to system audio?

or maybe a media player app that will stream from either last.fm or pandora that also has its own visualizer.

If such a thing does not exist, how can we get that made ?  
I think with so many people using web radio, it would be a hit.


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 6, 2008)

Try Windows Media Player.


----------



## ianpullens (Oct 6, 2008)

why would I ever use WMP?
I'm on a mac.... and this is a mac forum.


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 6, 2008)

Um, because they have a mac version of the app that does what you're asking.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't like visualizers but i do like low memory hogging , totally configurable internet radio streaming application FStream. It can stream ANY streaming audio IP and has many pre-configurable radio stations. It uses very little memory and I can point to any address to stream. It even plays FLAC audio I throw at it. 

I know this not the visualizer you want but I think you may like this for paying music in the background, using hardly any memory. Using iTunes to stream radio uses over 20% of you processor and that to me seems VERY high. 

Lastly if you are looking for iTunes visualizers then check out these on VersionTracker.


----------

